# simul8 ان امكن



## ابو بيان (1 فبراير 2007)

اخواني من لديه برنامج simul8 للتنزيل ارجو اعطائي اياه وله جزيل الشكر و جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## ajami (2 فبراير 2007)

انا كنت ابحث عنه ايضا، وان شاء الله حد يبعثلنا اياه


----------



## شسيبلا (19 أبريل 2007)

you find above the link to simul8


> http://rapidshare.com/files/26790610/Simul8.zip.html


----------



## صناعي1 (21 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك تم التنزيل


----------



## شسيبلا (21 أبريل 2007)

salem alikoum! and i provide you the upgrade to simul8 v10
http://rapidshare.com/files/27114202/SETUP_SIMUL8_R10_UPGRADE_esgaroth.EXE.html


----------



## شسيبلا (22 أبريل 2007)

http://rapidshare.com/files/27360165/SETUP_SIMUL8_R11_UPGRADE.EXE.html

upgrade to v11


----------



## eng_hti (20 يوليو 2011)

باللة عليكم يا بشمهندسين انا هاموت علي البرنامج دة و عايزة ضروري بس مش عارف انزلة من الرابيدشير و يا ريت ترفعوه علي سيرفر تاني و معاة التحديثات اللازمة

و يا ريت لو حد عندة برنامج promodel يبقي كتر خيركو اوي و يجعلة في ميزان حسناتكو

امين


----------

